
Top 5 trends and technologies in software development - ochronus
http://blog.mostof.it/top-5-trends-in-software-development/
======
Silhouette
These are certainly all things that get a lot of chatter on the forums lately,
so as a summary of the current most-hyped ideas in software development this
article seems pretty well on the money.

IMHO discussions like this will be more interesting if we try to avoid loaded
words like "modern" (which makes it sound like something new is inherently
better) and concentrate on honestly assessing both the advantages and the
limitations/dangers of emerging technologies and techniques. That way, those
of us who might find these ideas useful in future can learn from those who
have been using them already and make more informed decisions. It's not as if
each of the ideas in this article hasn't been horribly overhyped in some
advocacy, even if the idea might have genuine merit in the right
circumstances.

------
garply

      Learn and use a modern scripting language
      Learn thogoughly and embrace the philosophy of a modern version control system
      Be familiar with NoSQL solutions like MongoDB, CouchDB.
      Learn a functional language — or more than one.
      Study agile methods and concepts.

~~~
jmulho
Here is a non-trend that should be: be more than just familiar with SQL
solutions like MySQL, PostgreSQL. This to me is the most common missing skill
among software developers.

~~~
ochronus
Well said. Unfortunately.

------
wccrawford
I don't think it's necessary to learn all the new things, but you should at
least know which ones could help you with what projects... And then learn them
when that becomes useful.

~~~
ochronus
Yes, that's right, this is a list of things that had proven useful for me
during my projects.

------
mattiask
I don't agree with one the points and I think at least one important is
omitted. You don't need to know any scripting language and while Ruby, Python
etc is popular in the LAMP camp .Net (and possibly Java) and probably a dussin
other compiled languages are holding their own. There's nothing intrinsically
elegant or better with scripting languages.

One major trend that's omitted is the coming important of concurrent/multicore
programming. It has become clear for many that computers aren't getting that
much faster but they're getting more and more core's. To be be able to utilize
that power you need to start code from the ground up to take advantage of
multithreading.

On the .Net side Microsoft seems very aware of this and has rolled out a
number of new techologies and tool support, things like Parallel.net, PLINQ,
Reactive Framework and most recently Async. F# is by nature of being a
functional language very suited for parallel processing.

No doubt other frameworks and languages will soon follow.

~~~
jmulho
Try a scripting language; you might change your mind. There is a reason why
they are so popular. It doesn't take too long to see why once you try. Things
that used to take forever to get working just seem to work on the first or
second try. Am I getting smarter? Maybe, but more likely the language really
is intrinsically better (I tried Python).

------
tav
The follow-up article from his friend that he links to is perhaps more useful
advice:

<http://www.muhuk.com/2010/02/top-5-untrends-according-to-me/>

~~~
ochronus
Check the article, I'm linking Muhuk's post :)

~~~
tav
Hey Ochronus, I think that's what I said ;p

~~~
ochronus
Argh, seems I'm write-only today :D sorry

------
jhancock
I've done everythign in his list over the last 5 years. Today, I'm coding
retro...Smalltalk ;) pharo feels nice.

------
Dylanlacey
Wait, "Modern" SC has different thinking behind it? That of making commits
often, sharing what you make that's useful, working on small, useful chunks of
work?

------
JshWright
Why are al-most all the mul-ti-ple syllable words split with hypens?

~~~
ochronus
Because I got it all messed up with a plugin :) Fixed, thanks for the
bugreport ;)

~~~
edanm
Still appears messed up to me.

~~~
JshWright
Looks fine here. Something cached, perhaps?

